# Town of Rincon Puerto RIco (pueblo)



## RinconPhoto

This is the Town of RIncon taking pictures and thats my wife ... All towns on Puerto Rico have a big church in the center this is RIncon's Church .


----------



## ocular

You should place 3-5 church pictures in one post, and get rid of the tourist like pics, more organized.


----------



## RinconPhoto

ocular said:


> You should place 3-5 church pictures in one post, and get rid of the tourist like pics, more organized.


 

OK will do ...Thanks for the suggestion .... I still have more pics I will do the rest like that ,,, Thanks again


----------

